# Skin Diver Photos---- and a few other vintage themed comparisons



## robattopper (Apr 1, 2009)

As stated in the press release for Skin Diver at Basel 2012, The first "BALL Skindiver" timepiece was originally designed in 1962. The watch featured an extremely clean aesthetic and simple black dial, and a bezel with dash & Arabic markers.

Rather than compare the Skin Diver to other Ball Watches that have come before it, (I.E. Comparing the bezel to the Peak XV or the case to the EMII Diver) I thought it would be interesting to show the production model next to a few other Vintage themed watches. The first watch that is also a modern reissue is The Longines Legend Diver. Like the Skindiver, The Legend Diver is a modern adaptation of a mid 1960's Super Compressor Diver. Considering the watch has a retail that's five dollars away from the Skin Diver, it seems an appropriate choice. The other watch I wanted to show the Skin Diver next to is an actual vintage watch from the 1960s, an OMEGA 300. 

Before we get to those comparisons, here are some stand alone pictures of the Skin Diver.










Lume Shot of the Skin Diver

The Bezel was not in final form at Baselworld and the press release described it as aluminum.









































































The longines Legend Diver Comparison








The Legend Diver features an internal bezel (like the EMII Diver), more Arabic numbers on the dial, but less arabic numbers on the bezel, and a slightly larger case. it is 42mm instead of 40.5mm. The internal bezel and larger case also give the Legend Diver a larger appearance due the larger crystal. Many people with 6 1/2 to 7 inch wrists have told me that the Legend Diver lugs are slightly too long. The Skin diver lugs appear similar in length, but the slightly smaller diameter may make it more wearable.









The Longines legend Diver also features a "skin diver like" diver on the caseback, although it is smaller than the design on the back of Ball's case. 











A few Comparison Pictures with a 1960's Omega 300










The markers on the dial of the modern skindiver feature Arabic numbers for the seconds on every five minute marker which is not present on the Skin diver or the Vintage Omega 300. The type font of the bezel is also larger on the Skin Diver, and the markers are very similar to the classic design of the omega 300. Like the original (below), the Skin diver retains it's day-date function, but offsets it like the EMII Diver by placing the day of the week at 3 and the date at 4



















The Skin Diver features a thickness of 14.5mm which places it within a 1/2 mm of the Ceramic Peak XV and makes it several MM thinner than the Ball Spacemaster watches. Even though the Omega 300 features the hesalite crystal which adds a few mm of height, the ball is slightly thicker than the Omega 300 even if you count the domed crystal.

That's it for Day one with the SkinDiver! There will be more detailed comparisons featuring this watch will be coming over the next week with extra focus on the bezel and strap options. Thanks for reading ...what do you think?


----------



## ~tc~ (Dec 9, 2011)

Sorry, Longines FTW


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

The case finish on this is really well done. I had asked Rob when we talked about the bracelet and we're not sure when one will come with the bracelet. Nice to see this come early. Great job Rob putting this together in a few hours. I know two other new models also showed up so we will be seeing those soon.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Someday I will buy another Ball, because I love the lume. This would be a winner without the day and date, or just the date at 3 with a black wheel. Case looks like it will be comfy, strap is sweet, lume is stunning. 

I was pondering the Longines a while ago but when I tried it on the long lugs were so awkward, especially since the springbar holes are so far inboard.


----------



## Phil0886 (Mar 15, 2012)

Loving the look of the Skindiver, definitely gets my vote over the Longines on aesthetics, but slightly worried that 40.5mm may be a bit small when my Fireman II and Stormchaser at 43mm (albeit with more curved lugs than the Skindiver) are pretty much perfect fits... Hopefully that won't be the case when I get to try one one!


----------



## mt_hangglider (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks for the great writeup and comparison pictures Rob! I am definitely warming back up to this after seeing it in the flesh (figuratively speaking) post Basel. The one disappointing factor for me is that I dream of owning a Ball with wide blue colored tubes. This was shown at Basel with blue tubes and now it appears the production version is going to be green. I understand that green is brighter and more visible than blue but sticking with blue would have been much cooler aesthetically. Other than that, it's a GREAT size for someone like me with small wrists and a nice clean vintage diver look. Thumbs up for this one! Thanks again for taking the time to do this!


----------



## ctujack (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm not sure what to think, part of me likes it, and part of me thinks it looks just another boutique diver watch that are doing the rounds these days


----------



## bg002h (Mar 28, 2010)

Looks classy. They're getting slicker in their tube use...new sizes and shapes and great mounting.


----------



## darren2how (Jun 25, 2009)

Nothing,I don't think of anything.Skindiver is just not for me.


----------



## robattopper (Apr 1, 2009)

Here is a wrist shot of the Skin Diver and the Omega 300 in the thread above worn by our most rocking judge Eric Singer a few hours before the Kiss show at the Concord Pavilion last night. The detail that Eric pointed out that isn't discussed in the above post is how glossy the ceramic bezel looks in different light. Hopefully tomorrow we will get to take some photos comparing it to the Ceramic XV and the new hydrocarbon mid-size that just arrived. Eric is also looking forward to seeing how the bracelet ends up coming out once it's finished.


----------



## tanwl (Jun 7, 2011)

Picture from Ball Singapore. Sorry for the lousy shot.


----------



## bg002h (Mar 28, 2010)

robattopper said:


> Here is a wrist shot of the Skin Diver and the Omega 300 in the thread above worn by our most rocking judge Eric Singer a few hours before the Kiss show at the Concord Pavilion last night. The detail that Eric pointed out that isn't discussed in the above post is how glossy the ceramic bezel looks in different light. Hopefully tomorrow we will get to take some photos comparing it to the Ceramic XV and the new hydrocarbon mid-size that just arrived. Eric is also looking forward to seeing how the bracelet ends up coming out once it's finished.


I have something in common with the drummer for KISS: we are both Ball owners. I feel cooler already


----------



## robattopper (Apr 1, 2009)

bg002h said:


> I have something in common with the drummer for KISS: we are both Ball owners. I feel cooler already


Absolutely! Speaking of feeling cooler for a moment in time, I know this has no relevance to this thread, but this picture cracks me up. On the left is Russ's Son Brett who is actually the one cool Caplan. We'll get back this thread back to the watch! I promise.


----------



## fuzzyb (Feb 21, 2009)

Awesome photo. I think that should be made the banner picture for the forum!! \m/ b-) \m/


----------



## otown (Jan 25, 2010)

Very cool Rob. You've certainly redeemed yourself as a fashion icon following the infamous purple shirt debacle!


----------



## robattopper (Apr 1, 2009)

*Yet More Skin Diver Photos. Alternate Looks and Ceramic Comparison with Peak XC*

*Skin Diver vs. Peak XV Bezels
*
The Skin Dive and the Peak XV seem to have comparable finish levels on the bezel. Both bezel's are glossy. The reason the Peak XV seems a little glossier is it is a flatter bezel. At different times as the watch tilts the reflection hits harder because you see more of the surface area at one time.








The Hydrocarbon Peak XV (left) and Skin Diver Right









A picture emphasizing the flat Skin Diver Bezel









On the Peak XV, the outside edge of the crystal is a little higher up than the outside edge of the bezel, so the glossy nature of the bezel isn't as dramatic as the watch tilts.

Different Looks

*OEM Strap with Dressy Ball Deployant clasp

*


























I think we need to do some stress testing before we'd sell it this way, but this certainly dresses up the watch a little.

*Skin Diver with Fireman Racer Strap and the more rounded Fireman Tang Buckle. *




























I love the way the stitching picks up the white numbers in the bezel. This is how I plan to wear mine, but that desire will have to wait until I get more Racer straps, as someone has already picked it up this way. A couple of people have also really liked the OEM strap too.... Do you guys think there is anything to this Racer look?


















I want to get more Skin Diver shots...
Skin Diver on EMII Rubber Strap
Skin Diver on Ball Alligator
Skin Diver on the Sail Cloth manufacturers that are similar to the Longines LLDND Strap
Skin Diver on ........


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Looks like it wears big. I'll need to try one when I'm out next month.


----------



## bg002h (Mar 28, 2010)

I forget the name of the strap, but it's the one Michael had on for some pics in his awesome Stormchaser DLC glow review. Looks kinda military-esque...I wonder how that would look with the skin diver.


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Gas Gas Bones are the straps your referring to which are the Bremont straps for the MB2. You can also buy custom from him which is what I had on the Stormchaser DLC Glow.


----------



## bg002h (Mar 28, 2010)

...looks up Bremont watches on topperjewelers.com...


----------



## bg002h (Mar 28, 2010)

Just had a look around the Bremont section on topperjewelers.com. The GasGas Bones strap rocks.


----------



## theWalter (Aug 28, 2012)

Hello all! This is (obviously) my first post in the forums, but I have been lurking for awhile and have learned a great deal about Ball watches. I am hoping someone may be able to help with a question on this watch.

The product release indicates a convex sapphire crystal, but from these pictures it appears to be flat. Pointed out earlier in this thread, there is also the question of the green tubes vs. the blue as shown in the product release. The ball website also indicates a convex crystal AND blue tubes (Welcome to BALL Watch).

Relatedly, does anyone know why the ballwatchusa.com site is so inferior (apparently ignored by Ball) to ballwatch.com? The USA site does not show the Skindiver but still lists the Diver Chronometer, while the ballwatch.com site shows the Skindiver (and apparently all other new models) and not the Chronometer (has the diver chronometer been discontinued?)

Wish their approach to using the internet to educate interested buyers about their product was a little more comprehensive, although perhaps they just let the forums do that for them...?

Thanks!


----------



## robattopper (Apr 1, 2009)

theWalter said:


> Hello all! This is (obviously) my first post in the forums, but I have been lurking for awhile and have learned a great deal about Ball watches. I am hoping someone may be able to help with a question on this watch.
> 
> The product release indicates a convex sapphire crystal, but from these pictures it appears to be flat. Pointed out earlier in this thread, there is also the question of the green tubes vs. the blue as shown in the product release. The ball website also indicates a convex crystal AND blue tubes (Welcome to BALL Watch).
> 
> ...


Welcome to the Forum. 
The comparison watch is a 1960s omega with an acrylic domed crystal. That crystal has a fair amount of height and is shown to help set the tone of 1960s vintage dive watches. The height is dramatic when compared to a modern convex crystal, but that doesn't make the crystal not convex. the crystal on the skin diver is convex.

As to the blue lume..... Good point. One of the cool things about the forum is there are often differences between a watch in prototype form and production form. Ball will probably update their main site soon to reflect this difference.

You are also correct that the Swiss site is the best current resource for their current models.


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

theWalter said:


> Hello all! This is (obviously) my first post in the forums, but I have been lurking for awhile and have learned a great deal about Ball watches. I am hoping someone may be able to help with a question on this watch.
> 
> The product release indicates a convex sapphire crystal, but from these pictures it appears to be flat. Pointed out earlier in this thread, there is also the question of the green tubes vs. the blue as shown in the product release. The ball website also indicates a convex crystal AND blue tubes (Welcome to BALL Watch).
> 
> ...


Welcome!

I think Rob addressed the other things here and I'll add an additional comment about the web site. Ball US is not really an active site (and may be pulled down at somepoint) and some time ago the swiss site was announced as the official site. It you look at the URL for the English (on the swiss site) there it does indicated Ball USA. So if you do go to the actual active site it is quite up to date (except on the Skindiver lume).


----------



## theWalter (Aug 28, 2012)

samanator said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I think Rob addressed the other things here and I'll add an additional comment about the web site. Ball US is not really an active site (and may be pulled down at somepoint) and some time ago the swiss site was announced as the official site. It you look at the URL for the English (on the swiss site) there it does indicated Ball USA. So if you do go to the actual active site it is quite up to date (except on the Skindiver lume).


Thanks Rob and Michael, appreciate the info!


----------



## otown (Jan 25, 2010)

I like the skin diver a lot. As a vintage inspired piece i think it has a lot going for it. My preference would have been the pre-release lume configuration (blue tubes/green bezel markings). I'm not sure it really needs a date, let alone a day date, but overall i like the clean retro lines and the more minimalist dimensions not to mention the ceramic bezel. I believe there is a definite place for this piece in what has become a crowded 'diver' marketplace....
Oh and +1 on the bracelet. Can't wait to see the finished article.


----------

